# Warren County Buck from this morning



## General Lee (Sep 11, 2012)

..........


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 11, 2012)

Good lawd!!!!


----------



## APPierce0628 (Sep 11, 2012)

Plllt.. I pooped my pants! That is a hawss!


----------



## hancock husler (Sep 11, 2012)

Look out now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice un......


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## ga whackersmacker (Sep 11, 2012)

Goooood night!! Awsome job


----------



## General Lee (Sep 11, 2012)

In the interest of full disclosure,I had nothing to do with this kill. The buck reportedly came from Jeff Brooks' farm in Warren Co


----------



## Non-Typical (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow!!! Congrats that is why we all hunt!!!


----------



## mark101 (Sep 11, 2012)

OOOOHHHH Dang!


----------



## mickyu (Sep 11, 2012)

Cheez N Rice. Nice un.


----------



## JpEater (Sep 11, 2012)

While the detail of the kill are unknown, there are a few details I know.

A close friend of mine saw it in the back of that same truck this morning. He pulled into the parking lot to take a picture of it. The "owner" of the deer told him he shot it sunday but didn't find it til last night or this morning. My friend said the deer had some smell to it like it had been dead for a day or two. So.... In short it does exist. Other reports say it was killed in a "big fence" club. 

But who cares. Its a big ol deer!


----------



## EDH (Sep 11, 2012)

Stud!!!!


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 11, 2012)

It was killed Sunday by Jeff Brooks.


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder (Sep 11, 2012)

Sonn!!!


----------



## BANDT (Sep 11, 2012)

yep..heckuva nice deer for sure


----------



## beersndeer (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats on a very nice buck!!!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Sep 11, 2012)

congrats to lucky hunter. At least he can hit em!


----------



## bowhunter65 (Sep 11, 2012)

A friend of mine owns a grocery store up that way and he sent me a pic of this deer when the man came by


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 11, 2012)

Seen the deer at the bank today, its legit. Pretty animal.


----------



## treemutt (Sep 11, 2012)

My goodness that looks like something from Canada CONGRATS


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 11, 2012)

That might push for the #1 bow kill in GA.  Long beams and tons of stickers.


----------



## chewy32 (Sep 11, 2012)

High fence or not a safety harness would of been the only thing that kept me from falling out of my stand if i seen that talking about a knee knocker heart attack buck.


----------



## riskyb (Sep 11, 2012)

nice deer


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 11, 2012)

Folks let not bash the deer or hunter.. It may not be mine or others cup of tea.. However it is a great deer congrats to the hunter


----------



## michaelknox (Sep 11, 2012)

Gadestroyer74       you are right it is a great deer !!


----------



## watermedic (Sep 11, 2012)

One thing is that he has been raising these deer for about 10 years now. He has spent a ton of money and is rightly proud that he was able to grow this deer.

It isnt eligible for any record books but it is a great buck!!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice buck


----------



## Swampslayr (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## kh67148 (Sep 12, 2012)

Can you say Truck Buck entry #1? Awesome buck!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 12, 2012)

*Wow...*

That is a monster.  Given I see comments reflecting High Fence deer, I am guessing it does not qualify for any type of contest or record, right?  It sure is a beast....


----------



## dixon413 (Sep 12, 2012)

It sure is a nasty buck! High fence or not. If someone paid for the hunt they sure got their money's worth. lol!!


----------



## doubleA (Sep 12, 2012)

what a BRUISER, very nice buck congrats


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2012)

Thread`s been cleaned up from the negative comments.


----------



## Gecko (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 12, 2012)

Bow Only said:


> That might push for the #1 bow kill in GA.  Long beams and tons of stickers.



Except it was a high fence kill so it won't count.


----------



## XIronheadX (Sep 12, 2012)

If this ole fella saw that coming through the woods the only way I would kill it is falling out of the stand on it.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 12, 2012)

(My brothers, uncle's, mama's, cousins, grandpappy told me it was shot in a fence over 600 lbs of corn at night with a spotlight!) 

Dang can't you fellas just say congrats and move along. It never fails someone post a pic of a nice deer and everyone has the inside scoop on it. Nice trophy!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 12, 2012)

That is a MONK


----------



## jbemory (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcausey (Sep 12, 2012)

Only thing I see wrong is the Georgia shirt....ROLL TIDE!


----------



## BANDT (Sep 12, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> (My brothers, uncle's, mama's, cousins, grandpappy told me it was shot in a fence over 600 lbs of corn at night with a spotlight!)
> 
> Dang can't you fellas just say congrats and move along. It never fails someone post a pic of a nice deer and everyone has the inside scoop on it. Nice trophy!



???

some of do know the truth, 100%


----------



## blazer21 (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW! Congratulations to the hunter.


----------



## auburn35 (Sep 13, 2012)

Great Deer, Congrats!


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 13, 2012)

i heard it grossed 211


----------



## mhammock (Sep 13, 2012)

*heres another pic of him*

a guy named Josh a drug rep where I work seen this deer in the back of a truck riding down the road, he followed the guy, he said the guy has a fenced in reserve where he breeds deer and charges people to hunt.


----------



## mauser64 (Sep 13, 2012)

This is an awesome looking deer. I sure wish it was grown and harvested under natural and fair chase circumstances. Just my opinion, assuming the high fence reports are true.


----------



## geo12hunter (Sep 13, 2012)

How was it killed  I see no wound???  Bow  Crossbow


----------



## Luckybuck (Sep 13, 2012)

What a buck, congratulations to hunter.


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 15, 2012)

Whoa


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 15, 2012)

Thats exactly what ive been looking for.


----------



## Longbranch Assassin (Sep 15, 2012)

who is that young man posing with that deer is his name Jamie it appears he still has MOOSE TRACKS across his face !!!!!!:shot:


----------



## nock'em dead (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome awesome deer!!!! 

I don't understand something though, if it was shot in a high fence then it was. If true, it is not a slam on the deer, just information about the hunt just as if someone told you it was shot with a rifle or a bow. If it wasn't, then it is trying to slam on someone.


----------



## jasen17 (Sep 15, 2012)

I can say the guy in the pic is an ethical hunter of he don't kill it it he will cut it


----------



## Longbranch Assassin (Sep 23, 2012)

*Jamie*

LOOSER


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 13, 2012)

Last week there was a hunting show on the Outdoor Chanel in Pennsylvania on a high fence ranch. This very rich young girl shot a buck that its antlers were so big and heavy the poor deer could not pick the antlers off the ground. He had to push and drag them along while it moved.

gt40

PS: Her father said she deserved any buck she wanted to kill because she got good grades in school. I think it was the largest one the ranch had.


----------

